# the T-Mac Controversy....



## BrofessorLogan (Jul 16, 2002)

guys.. please.. STOP calling Tracy McGrady T-Mac... its T-Mc... its almost as bad as calling Mark McGwire Big Mac... there isnt a MAC in the name... its a MC.. when the hell did all this start... and on another note... when did everyone start getting soooo damn lazy with nicknames.... T-Mc, K-Mart, J-Rich.....


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*....*

People always call players T-MAC, J-Rich, K-Mart, Q-Rich, AI, ETC.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

g-hill, e-rob, j-will, v-cart, b-dave, c-mob, c-but, j-craw, its all very common


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I think all fans are "allowed" to call players by nicknames. It's called freedom of speech - as long as the names are not vulgar or offensive to readers.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I feel that the original post in this thread violates the BasketballBoards.net Guidelines and think it should be removed. He is harassing the players and fans by insulting their nicknames and uses vulgarity as well.

:grinning:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *moTIGS *
> I feel that the original post in this thread violates the BasketballBoards.net Guidelines and think it should be removed. He is harassing the players and fans by insulting their nicknames and uses vulgarity as well.
> 
> :grinning:


Well, I think the poster was expressing his opinion and as long as he was not vulgar or confrontational with one fan(he did not name a poster and attack an individual poster), I don't see a problem. If I did, I wouldn't have replied to the thread.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I've made posts that were not directed towards certain people, but rather certain things or ideas in general. They were removed basically without an explaination to me.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

If that happened then copy the url of the thread and send it to the mod of the particular forum and ask them why your message was deleted or edited. There isn't anything wrong with asking why something was edited, as sometimes posters may not understand good forum etiquette and that way they can learn.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*That's impossible*

The WHOLE thread was deleted. I got no explaination for it either. There is no URL to copy, because the post is gone. I think it may have been deleted because I said gay in it, but that's not a reason to delete a post, edit it.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

This is going off topic, so why don't you just PM the mod of the forum and ask anyways.

Now this thread can get back to the topic.


----------



## G.O.A.T (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey, B-Log man, I understand what you're saying, Theres no Mac in the T-Machine. Most people I guess are too dumb to relieze it, either that or they just dont care. Anyways, I think "EYES" would be a better nick for McGrady anyways.


----------



## G.O.A.T (Jul 19, 2002)

I apologize for saying anyways twice in one sentence. It wont happen again. Thank you.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

lol


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Bean the pimp *
> g-hill, e-rob, j-will, v-cart, b-dave, c-mob, c-but, j-craw, its all very common


c-but!! Now that is a nickname you'd want to avoid.

:laugh:


----------



## BrofessorLogan (Jul 16, 2002)

wow.. this has become a hot little topic. I just wanted to point out the whole "using the name as a nickname thing", because it's really getting old. What happened to the old days when we had great nicknames like: "The Microwave", "Magic", "The Human Highlight Film", "Air" Jordan... these guys today are great players, and they need nicknames that can stand the test of time, and separate them from the rest. This has been another way that the NBA has failed in promoting its players. Believe it or not, the great nicknames of the 80's really helped to get the players out there and in the minds of the general public. These are the best players of OUR era, and we settle for "A.I." come on....


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by *G.O.A.T *
> Hey, B-Log man, I understand what you're saying, Theres no Mac in the T-Machine. Most people I guess are too dumb to relieze it, either that or they just dont care. Anyways, I think "EYES" would be a better nick for McGrady anyways.


We call him T-Mac because T-Mc doesn't sound right.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

McGrady is his last name,T-Mac is his nickname,they have NOTHING to do with one another!:no:You DONT pronounce his last name MacGrady its McGrady,Mc Like Mick.His nickname is Mac as in hes a Mac!:yes: 

Real name - Tracy McGrady

Nickname - T-Mac

Ur wrong!


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> McGrady is his last name,T-Mac is his nickname,they have NOTHING to do with one another!:no:You DONT pronounce his last name MacGrady its McGrady,Mc Like Mick.His nickname is Mac as in hes a Mac!:yes:
> 
> Real name - Tracy McGrady
> ...


Good job! :yes:


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Yao Ming = Y-Mi


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *moTIGS *
> Yao Ming = Y-Mi


lmao!!! lol

Yao Mings should be

Ming-Pong


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

todd macculloch had the name t-mac 1st.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BrofessorLogan *
> guys.. please.. STOP calling Tracy McGrady T-Mac... its T-Mc... its almost as bad as calling Mark McGwire Big Mac... there isnt a MAC in the name... its a MC.. when the hell did all this start... and on another note... when did everyone start getting soooo damn lazy with nicknames.... T-Mc, K-Mart, J-Rich.....


His nickname is T-Mac, that's what his shoes are called. If he had a problem with it, he would've said something. You don't decide what his nickname is. This thread is pointless.


----------



## BrofessorLogan (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: the T-Mac Controversy....*



> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> 
> 
> His nickname is T-Mac, that's what his shoes are called. If he had a problem with it, he would've said something. You don't decide what his nickname is. This thread is pointless.


dude... nicknames are given BY THE FANS!!!! a self promoted nickname is the stupidest thing anyone can do. But these aren't even nicknames... they're just shortening of names so you dont have to say (or type) the whole thing over and over again. But for some reason these have become the nicknames of the superstars, and its getting lame.... do you think that Magic would have been percieved the same if he were E-Joe... come on....all im saying is that this generation of ball players is great... and they deserve something better than "T-Mac"..... (oh, and BTW... it really should be T-Mc... even you SAY his name you dont say MACgrady you say MCgrady or even MAgrady... so maybe it should be T-Ma if we were going on that one guy's logic)


----------



## BrofessorLogan (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: the T-Mac Controversy....*



> Originally posted by *BrofessorLogan *
> 
> 
> (oh, and BTW... it really should be T-Mc... even you SAY his name you dont say MACgrady you say MCgrady or even MAgrady... so maybe it should be T-Ma if we were going on that one guy's logic)


lol...okay.. im gonna quote myself here becuase i misinterpreted what the guy was saying... okay... so if T-Mac has NOTHING to do with his name... then what does it have to do with? Does he like to get Big Macs then put T-bone steaks on them??? I cant wait to hear this one


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You can't tell fans to stop calling players names. If Tracy McGrady didn't like the name he would've said something by now. He doesn't care, you shouldn't care either.


----------



## BrofessorLogan (Jul 16, 2002)

lol... im not trying to tell people to not call someone by a certain name... you can call him what you want... i was just putting that to draw attention to the fact that us (the fans) have become lazy with nicknames....


----------



## ViNSaNiTy1127 (Jul 23, 2002)

*You don't have to come in here give negative comments eventhough you dont like this topic, please dont say that again - Community Moderator - John*. useless argument

think next time.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> a self promoted nickname is the stupidest thing anyone can do.


This is really what you should be arguing about. TMac is fine, there's nothing wrong with it unless he thinks something's wrong with it. But both Paul Pierce AND Drew Gooden gave themselves the nickname The Truth. You would think that Drew Gooden would be smart enough to at least pick a nickname for himself that a former beaker didn't already use.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

patrick ewing should be called P-Ew


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

here in Milwaukee we call Allen Iverson..."I-Vo"...We call Jordan, "Bone"!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *brazys *
> patrick ewing should be called P-Ew


:laugh: P-Ew!!!:laugh:


----------



## BrofessorLogan (Jul 16, 2002)

P-Ew... good stuff


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I always called him :



"Crazy Eyes" Grady


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

what about that foreign guy Gregor F u c k a

G-Fuc|<


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

Nicknames for Yao-Ming:

Yao-BUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTT
Yao-Cost me a lot of Money!!!


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*You've never seen Yao play*

so shut up about how he's a bust. After he's played 3 years you can call him a bust if he's not good. Until then, shut up.


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

So what are you going to say he is a star???? It is an opinion...That is why it is a Forum...Not to shut up, but to say what you think.

Get off the guys Jock already!!!! I guarantee that this guy is going to be Shawn Bradley with a better Jump Shot..It doesn't matter anyways...In the west you need to get past Shaq. So maybe in 3-5 years when Shaq is done dominating, then Yao can take his Skinny Behind in the Lane where he belongs!!!


----------



## BrofessorLogan (Jul 16, 2002)

What about Apocalypse Yao, or Ming Kong... or even "The Dynasty"


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*get off the guys jock?*

That's the best you can come up with? You should try a little harder, that's been used by just about everyone, and it still is a stupid comeback. Don't you have any originality? Comments like "get off the guys jock" don't exactly make you look smart. And you aren't simply having an opinion, you're stating it like it's a fact and insulting people who disagree with you. All I'm saying is that you've never seen him play, but the people who have seen him always come away impressed, like Vince Carter.


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

How can you say that I have never seen him play...HAVE YOU???

Well I can assure that I have not flown overseas to watch a game, and unfortunately my Satellite Service doesn't show his games, BUT just like all of the other people I have watched plenty of his highlights.

The DUDE is SLLLLLOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!! I know it is hard to be 7 foot 6 inches and have mobility, but my point is why waste your first round pick on this guy. He is not going to do anything is this league, and you can bank on the that!!!!


----------

